# Poll: What's the best E-Mail client?



## fryke (Apr 18, 2002)

Let's poll this out.


----------



## themacko (Apr 18, 2002)

aren't the Netscape and Mozilla email clients like the same thing?


----------



## Leonis (Apr 18, 2002)

Mail is what I am using

Simple, don't have to f*ck around just to know how to use it


----------



## fryke (Apr 18, 2002)

Netscape and Mozilla might be the same thing, but its users may have different philosophies and be angry about not counting them separately. Just count them together if you want.


----------



## alexrd (Apr 18, 2002)

ya know, I've been through every graphical mail client on this poll as well as a few others, and I keep coming back to pine over ssh.

Am I the only one??

-alex.


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 18, 2002)

I wanna use Apple mail but I can't - it has seemingly no support for international character sets like Korean or Japanese. Even on OS 10.1.3 with all the language sets installed. 

But then again, multiple language input has always been inconsistent on the Mac. Unfortunately, this is a case where Windows 2000 is far ahead. For example, I can neither receive nor send in Asian characters in MSN Messenger. You can't change encodings when reading email in Apple Mail. Yet the crippled OS X version of ICQ can do foreign characters, although it's still not as well supported as in the Windows side. The other day, a friend sent me some Korean pop MP3s via Mac ICQ and the file name came up all gibberish. She ICQ'd them to me on the W2K machine, and the characters showed up all fine! Yet if I insert a Utada Hikaru CD, iTunes rips them and correctly displays the Japanese song titles and other tags! It's very frustrating how unevenly multiple language support is implemented.


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

Sadly, MS wins this one with me. Eudora may be OK, but I've had too many crashes.


----------



## fryke (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexrd _
> *Am I the only one??*



Nope, I tend to use pine myself when I'm on my Nokia Communicator. And sometimes when I'm on slow connections, I'm surfing via SSH only, anyway... But I guess the poll has its rights like this, too.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 19, 2002)

I have to grudgingly agree that M$ Entourage is the best (for now, anyway).  The main factor in my chosing it is the ability to create rules with multiple criteria.
I'm actually using both Entourage and Mail.app (for different accounts), and with Entourage I have succeeded in blocking 99.99% of spam messages.  Also, Spamcop.com keeps telling me that messages I forward from Mail.app don't have the headers included, when they definitely *do*.


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 19, 2002)

I really like Entourage.


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 19, 2002)

I personally can't stand Entourage. It just has too much crap that i don't need, and it's too slow and it's made by Microsoft. 

Apple Mail and the Address Book give me all the features I need for E-mail and contacts.

Adam


----------



## ladavacm (Apr 19, 2002)

about sums it up.  even though i have been known to use other, more gooeyish MUAs.  At one point in time, elm w/MIME was good.

Mail.app is not bad, but it really needs something in front of it; procmail does nicely.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 19, 2002)

Mail works just fine for me. I just could use some more filters in the 10.2 version. I used to use Outlook when I used OS 9, but then switched to Eudora.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Why is there the option of Netscape then the option of mozilla? They are the *same thing*. A moderator should delete netscape just leave mozilla and add mailsmith or something...


----------



## fryke (Apr 19, 2002)

read prior messages, please.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

fryke I guess thats a valid reason... but it doesn't seem to matter anyway since nobody has voted for them yet .


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ladavacm _
> *Mail.app is not bad, but it really needs something in front of it; procmail does nicely. *



I agree. I just set this up a few days ago, and using SpamBouncer with procmail is great; it's a little overly zealous about labelling things spam, but it's still better than anything I've seen before, and I'm configuring it to be better as we speak.


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail. Mail.

There. Have I said enough?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 20, 2002)

Apple Mail, because it interfaces nicely with GnuPG, and works well all round.


----------



## natecook1000 (Apr 22, 2002)

I love Mail.app, but they need to fix their searching.  It only lets me search the currently selected folder?  If I know which folder to look in, I don't need to search! On top of which, it gives weird results.  I don't know what's up.


----------



## kreiggers (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a hard time hating MS when the MacBU actually puts out some decent software - they are actually at the point where the features I like outweigh the ten others that I don't use or irritate me. 

I like having a decent contact manager (you cant PRINT from addressbook!) with my email, and when I check my email it reminds me of things to do!
(I remember to check email, but not to check what I should be doing today so it's nice that it reminds me).

I DO like mail.app but it doesn't have the bells and whistles I've come to rely on - and Addressbook.app sucks!


----------



## WoLF (Apr 23, 2002)

yay for mail! I hate entourage!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 23, 2002)

handles Mail much better than Apple's solution. The rules actually work in Entourage, whereas for me in Mail, they would work about 50% of the time. 

Also, I like having the Calendar and scheduling features. 

And finally, I use Entourage because even though it's not here yet, Entourage will have a Palm conduit for it by late May, where Mail/Address book does not have any means of synching this information with a handheld (at least not yet).

I still use Mail on my laptop, since it's very easy to set it up to check your Mac.com account.


----------



## FLASH1296 (May 13, 2005)

Eudora6 is the best.  scriptable  great  filters  fast accurate detailed searching   customizable  via  a HUGE list of "   See:  http://eudorabb.qualcomm.com/index.phpx-eudora-settings"


----------



## FLASH1296 (May 13, 2005)

Eudora6 is the best.  scriptable  great  filters  fast accurate detailed searching   customizable  via  a HUGE list of " x-eudora-settings"  See:  http://eudorabb.qualcomm.com/index.phpx-eudora-settings"


----------



## nmm88 (May 13, 2005)

Sorry, Didnt realize this was so old!


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 13, 2005)

I use Thunderbird on my PC and Mail on my Mac, and i prefer Mail, but thunderbird is way better than Outlook and Entourage


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 14, 2005)

i have a hotmail account. so i use hotmail. i've tried using Mail with it, but it's just slightly undersupported, with it being a haxie to get it to work. at some point i want a proper pop3 mail address. i'm assuming you all have pop3 accounts...?


----------



## pds (May 14, 2005)

Eudora, Mail and others work seamlessly with Gmail, so I'd say ditch the hotmail account - get a Gmail account.  PM me or post your hotmail addy for an invitation.


----------



## chevy (May 14, 2005)

T-bird on PC and Mail on Mac.


----------



## pipermalibu (May 14, 2005)

Since I like ONE application to handle my mail, appointments, contacts, tasks, etc AND I want easy sync to a palm - I prefer Microsucks Entourage. I hate supporting heathens, BUT, it works very well and after a year of use I have had ZERO problems with it.


----------

